# GOVERNMENT WARNING from CDC. ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE!



## LuckyKBoxer (May 19, 2011)

http://emergency.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp



> There are all kinds of emergencies out there that we can prepare for. Take a zombie apocalypse for example. Thats right, I said z-o-m-b-i-e a-p-o-c-a-l-y-p-s-e. You may laugh now, but when it happens youll be happy you read this, and hey, maybe youll even learn a thing or two about how to prepare for a _real _emergency.


 
Win for the Government!
I love it.


----------



## Nomad (May 20, 2011)

> Water (1 gallon per person per day)
> Food (stock up on non-perishable items that you eat regularly)
> Medications (this includes prescription and non-prescription meds)
> Tools and Supplies (utility knife, duct tape, battery powered radio, etc.)
> ...



Really?  This is the list they propose for emergency supplies in case of the zombie apocalypse?  Aren't they forgetting machetes, chainsaws, and shotguns with plenty of ammo?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 20, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Really? This is the list they propose for emergency supplies in case of the zombie apocalypse? Aren't they forgetting machetes, chainsaws, and shotguns with plenty of ammo?


 
I got water, but more importantly I have several cases of Pabst Blue Ribbon in the basement... that stuff never goes bad, it ages like wine..
well ya, and for food.. I of course saw Zombieland, so I have 10 cases of twinkies stored in the rafters in the garage.
Medications? Robitussin... and plenty of it.. the twinkies will run out before the "Tussin" does
You already listed the non mentioned required tools..
the rest is kinda iffy in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 20, 2011)

I don't know how much faith I'd put in the CDC.  Didn't they watch the season finale of "The Walking Dead"?


----------



## Nomad (May 20, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I got water, but more importantly I have several cases of Pabst Blue Ribbon in the basement... that stuff never goes bad, it ages like wine..
> well ya, and for food.. I of course saw Zombieland, so I have 10 cases of twinkies stored in the rafters in the garage.
> Medications? Robitussin... and plenty of it.. the twinkies will run out before the "Tussin" does
> You already listed the non mentioned required tools..
> the rest is kinda iffy in a zombie apocalypse.



Yeah... I think the last thing that's going to matter in this case is "important documents".  

Well, the entire world has collapsed into an apocalyptic nightmare world where we few remaining humans are running and fighting for our lives on a daily basis, but at least I didn't leave my Driver's licence and birth certificate behind!

Of course, Duct tape will always have a place in making improvised weapons and armor, restraining those you suspect of being infected (but who haven't turned yet), and so on.


----------



## granfire (May 20, 2011)

Shucks, you can build houses with duct tape....
(Heard of a guy who would make himself 'armor' from duct tape...D&D nerd )


----------



## MaxiMe (May 20, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10434561-1.html

Proving duct tape is the esential tool.


----------



## granfire (May 20, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10434561-1.html
> 
> Proving duct tape is the esential tool.


THAT'S what I'm talking about!


----------



## Blade96 (May 23, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> http://emergency.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2011)

I saw this on the news the other day.  The CDC's idea here coming from the person who set up the page is to catch people's attention and get them focused on having these items.  They are not however promoting preparing for a zombie apocalypse but instead using the idea to get people prepared for a natural emergency! 

It is smart because hits to their site have gone through the roof!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2011)

Zombies PFFHT!!!

How many times must I post this... Kill the Brain, Kill the Ghoul

If you have a gun, shoot 'em in the head. That's a sure way to kill 'em. If you don't, get yourself a club or a torch. Beat 'em or burn 'em. They go up pretty easy.

SHEESH :disgust:

:uhyeah:


----------

